# Illegal Fish Harvesting



## Banana Republic Diver

Was just at Johnsons Beach by the "H" crossover and saw some guy pull in two reds at least over 25 lbs and over the slot limit. Of course he took off right after landed both fish(hooked at same time) What would you do? Consider calling and reporting him, or just say "right on brother" keep on fishing.....just curious....


----------



## gbliz

let him eat...dont know the cicumstances


----------



## FrankwT

With this economy and 1 or 2 fish for personal consumption, I tend to be more tolerant, a boat load and my compassion goes to anger.


----------



## Hewes your daddy?

The FWC offers rewards for tips leading to convivtions. Hungry or not there is a set of rules. I look at it the same as if I saw someone slipping a steak onder their shirt at the grocery store. He is just causing the rulles affecting every law abiding fisherman to get tougher. Sort of like the person missusing a gun, making gun laws tougher for the majority of us that play by the rules. I say " skin him and grill him just like he does to the illegal redfish he took."


----------



## Bobc5269

*red fish*

I's turn his ass in in a minute. Why not take a few does out of season or lets shoot a bald eagle. Heard manatee meat is really good too. Ever had a Florida panther steak? Yum..........


----------



## Catchinem

From The FWC site:
If you know of illegal fishing, hunting, wildlife or boating activity, please report it to the FWC through the agency's Wildlife Alert Hotline. The number is 888-404-3922 and is open 24 hours, seven days a week. Callers may remain anonymous and could be eligible for a reward if their information leads to an arrest.


----------



## Todd

Would you turn someone in for taking food from a grocery store without paying or would you say it's OK if they are hungry? What about breaking into your house and taking your food/stuff. Would it be OK as long as they were just hungry?


----------



## sig226

*re fish*

Isnt a redfish a federal fish?I ve heard of people keeping a lot more than that. One guy on 3 mile bridge hid them in countys locker till he left. not worth losing your car, and or boat, plus large fine. I tried to catch a bull red for 30 yrs, was always there thr day before or day after. caught 4 this yr on 25,s fishing for kings, back they went. last wk my friend caught a nice gag in bay, back he went, just not worth it.


----------



## Banana Republic Diver

Todd said:


> Would you turn someone in for taking food from a grocery store without paying or would you say it's OK if they are hungry? What about breaking into your house and taking your food/stuff. Would it be OK as long as they were just hungry?


Guy was driving a nice truck with top...doubt he was starving...if you want to go in that direction, I was cool with the lower 9th ward residents in NOLA stealing food after Katrina...not so much with them stealing TV's and such...


----------



## FrankwT

just because you have a nice truck(knew the story would be added to...lol,), does not mean obama has not destroyed you financially, I guess I see fishermen on boats cheating the system, commercial guys cheat all the time, who agrees with the fed on shutting down species and hurting our economy, so I am a bit more lenient on 2 fish that should be legal in the first place...had the catching of them killed the fish? want him to throw it back for the flippers?

Saying all that, I play by the rules but I don't know the Whole story on everyone so like I said, I would not turn him in, your word against his anyway, by the time you got anyone to respond he would have been home, they only show up when it is you anyway..


----------



## Ultralite

i don't care if he was starving, driving an escalade or whatever...you shouldn't even question your decision...turn their ass in...

as far as looting...you're way off base there too...stealing is stealing...my goodness man! wtf?...grow a set and turn them in...reward or not...that's just crazy to me...

i was 30 miles out Sun. and released many keeper grouper...


----------



## Ultralite

FrankwT said:


> I would not turn him in, your word against his anyway, by the time you got anyone to respond he would have been home, they only show up when it is you anyway..


 
they are strict out there and i've been stopped several times myself and i was always within the guidelines and the FWC has a far reaching authority as they can enter your house with a reasonable suspition...


----------



## Banana Republic Diver

Ultralite said:


> i don't care if he was starving, driving an escalade or whatever...you shouldn't even question your decision...turn their ass in...
> 
> as far as looting...you're way off base there too...stealing is stealing...my goodness man! wtf?...grow a set and turn them in...reward or not...that's just crazy to me...
> 
> i was 30 miles out Sun. and released many keeper grouper...


Sorry...but G.W. Bush and his idiot cronies in FEMA were mostly responsible for Katrina's NOLA mess...I was there as part of the military response...stealing to eat and survive in that situation is understandable...poaching illegal redfish just because you think you can get away with it is unexceptable....


----------



## Boatjob1

_It's ALWAYS the ones that follow the rules that end up paying the price for the ones that do not........... Pick ANY subject, gun's, auto insurance, shop lifting, ect., ect......_


----------



## FrankwT

I knew sooner or later a liberal would blame GWB...LOL The problem with the response to Katrina was the Gov and Mayor not allowing FEMA and the troops in soon enough,,, you know GWB was following Fed Law...I know it is hard for Libs to get the facts straight but to always rewrite history??? LOl The redfish was GWB fault, maybe it was him catching it??!


----------



## kahala boy

Banana Republic Diver said:


> Sorry...but G.W. Bush and his idiot cronies in FEMA were mostly responsible for Katrina's NOLA mess...I was there as part of the military response...stealing to eat and survive in that situation is understandable....


So when the helos went in to pick people stuck on top of their houses, all they would say was throw us some ice and water.... Also, the helos got shot at when trying to help. Trucks got held up when they went into the city. People would not leave when told to.... and it's GW's fault? Not saying that none of it was his fault but when people don't want help just so they can loot and pillage is wrong.....


----------



## Ultralite

:notworthy:


Banana Republic Diver said:


> Sorry...but G.W. Bush and his idiot cronies in FEMA were mostly responsible for Katrina's NOLA mess...I was there as part of the military response...stealing to eat and survive in that situation is understandable...poaching illegal redfish just because you think you can get away with it is unexceptable....


we're gonna agree to disagree here...

blame it on w....what good is a tv, microwave, etc. when you have no power, and are in 8' of water...stealing is stealing...if you didn't pay for it, someone gave it to you, or make it yourself, you stole it...

as far as poaching, if it walks like a duck, looks like a duck, smells like one and tastes like one, then, it is what it is...

and i appreciate your service...


----------



## FrankwT

GWB refused to evacuate those people then blew up the levee's trying to kill them! Yeah that is the truth and real history...LOL


----------



## Hewes your daddy?

Frank That loks like a nice truck in your picture. Was it you with the illegal redfish. Sounds like you may have turned your back on yourself. Just checking. I know if I see someone stealing it that truck; I will just assume that thay are tired and needed a ride maybe. Let's all look out for each other and help to protect the resource that we all say we cherish. I think some on here don't care about it as much as some of us do.


----------



## FrankwT

Thanks, I stole the truck in Pensacola, it really drives nice!


----------



## Ultralite

jeez man, do you know frank or have you ever met him...i have...

the point being, this thread is should i? or not?...frank and i seem to think we should...


----------



## FrankwT

Mike, just being the devils advocate here and seeing where it goes. I really think the bottom line is GWB was the one who blew up NO and caught the redfish! I am sue all those that would burn the guy on the cross, has never broken any law, never sped, never did anything wrong in their life. 
I am sorry the guy took 2 illegal fish, of course I did not tape measure them, but by the time I called to report him no one would have shown up in time to catch him. I probably would have walked over and asked him if he was aware of the size limits on redfish, of course I carry all the time and would feel safe doing so.

How's fishing Mike? we need to get together sometime!


----------



## Ultralite

sho snuff frank! it's getting close to time that the dock starts happening...bring the mrs. over for a weekend...i'll put ya'll up for the weekend for a getaway...


----------



## Hewes your daddy?

I don't know Frank, I was trying to make the point that we all should look out for each other. With out the fishing resource that we have, there would be no reason for this forum. I hope this was taken in jest and no feelings were hurt. If so my apology goes out to you Frank and I look forward to meeting you and shaking your hand one day. Do what is right and report thae SOB's.


----------



## Ultralite

yeah, sometimes we don't come off saying what we mean in the typed word...no big deal...i've done it a few hundred times on here...look forward to meeting many more folks on here...they've always been nothing like what we post usually...


----------



## Ardiemus

Two thoughts....one, if it looks suspicious then call, who knows....maybe the fish were legal....second...when it comes to all the NOLA crap...as a Pensacola Native (22 Years) and some one who has lived in La since 2003, all those people who stayed should have gotten much worse...if your not *willing* to literally walk yourself out of danger then I got nothing for you, surely not a helicopter ride from your roof.


----------



## FrankwT

Daddy, no problem from me, look forward to meeting sometime...

Mike, she does not fish...why did I marry a non fisherperson??? anyway we need to talk and get together sometime. ^5's


----------



## Ultralite

doesn't matter frank...weekend on the water...beautiful views...getaway...i'll be in touch...

btt


----------



## FrankwT

I am all in, nice of you, will talk her into it. She will be back from Houston Sat, went for the 3rd time to see her new grandson 8 mos old. Can't stay away from him...I don't get that much attention...LOL


----------



## Sushi maker

Guess the way I see it if the guy was hungry yet the decent type he would not have shafted US!!!! by stealing one out of slot redfish not two! get a pic a tag or a pass out an ass whoopin for this kind of behavior! If you dont have children or grand children you must know some who do.When a young person sees this what have they learned. A bit deeper what are they going to catch tomarrow if we allow this to happen?


----------



## Nitzey

No question. Turn him in. These large fish are the breeders and responsible for the following generations. (Besides, they taste horrible)


----------



## frydaddy

So quick to judge and critisze. Commercial and charters cheat everyday. Charters cook fish for customers that would put them over the limit and whats the big deal about that? The guy could be feeding his family and even driving his nice truck that he could be fixing to lose, you don't know. Everyone on this forum is so quick to want to pimp somebody out, I'm glad it wasn't on of you ass----- that saw the guy. You did the right thing by not turning him in, you call them on these commercial guys violating the law and they never respond, only come after us regular fishermen, thanks a lot to the wanna b pimps that are always sticking their nose where it shouldn't be. You'll see a bucnch of 'em come out of the woodwork when they read this comment, just wait.


----------



## Hewes your daddy?

Larry the cable says "you can't fix stupid". I guess that neans we can have a total diregard for the rules if we see some one else break them.


----------



## pole squeezer

What's funny to me is that 5 states share the same gulf coast, and if you go west from florida to texas, you go from keeping no over slot red, to keeping 1 over slot red, to keeping 3 reds, to keeping 5 over slot reds, back down to keeping 1 over slot red. Whew!!! Personally, this is a none issue because I personally doubt that the fish and game folks would go to someones house over 2 fish, maybe two whole coolers full, (maybe). We see people break rules in some way or other every day, how many of us call the highway patrol, and report someone going 45 in a 35? or 25 in a 20? Most law enforcement will treat you like an idiot if you come to them about something that they view would be a waste of their time and manpower, They want big cases. I believe in rules, I'm just being cynical on this forum.


----------



## rocklobster

FrankwT said:


> Mike, just being the devils advocate here and seeing where it goes. I really think the bottom line is GWB was the one who blew up NO and caught the redfish! I am sue all those that would burn the guy on the cross, has never broken any law, never sped, never did anything wrong in their life.
> I am sorry the guy took 2 illegal fish, of course I did not tape measure them, but by the time I called to report him no one would have shown up in time to catch him. I probably would have walked over and asked him if he was aware of the size limits on redfish, of course I carry all the time and would feel safe doing so.
> 
> How's fishing Mike? we need to get together sometime!


Mike, watch out for this guy....he's pretty shady.....he actually let my young-un learn how to cock a gun? God knows we don't want our kids growing up able to protect themselves....

Frank, still very happy with the purchases you pointed us towards. I think you have pointed my boys in the right direction. Now they just need some guidance....spooney you out there?


----------



## Snagged Line

Did You Notice what the Dirty Bastage was using for Bait????????????:whistling:


----------



## FrankwT

Rock, if you have a range or a place to shoot it would be my pleasure to help you with that, glad you are happy!

Back to the OP: I once flushed a dead goldfish, does that mean jail time for me??


----------



## mcharvey_87

_i hate liberals. Move to china or something u a**clowns_


----------



## Framerguy

So, banana, after all this "thoughtful" discussion you have generated, I am curious, what did YOU do??


----------



## Pompano Joe

*Where's the line?*

*Question:* If you ascribe to the, "It's OK if..." method of reasoning, where is the line between right and wrong?

*Answer: * Anywhere you want it to be.

Reminds me of a time in history when, _"Every man did what was right in his own eyes."_

"All that is necessary for the triumph of evil is that good men do nothing" Edmund Burke


----------



## iketoga

All that is needed for the forces of evil to succeed is for enough good men to remain silent.


----------



## thecalmbeforethestorm

the guy went home with 2 reds wtf cares??? people bend the laws all the time and fishing eqipment and expenses just cost too damn much for someone to just go out and throw away a nice meaty fish.... even those who so called "ENFORCE THE LAW"
AND ARE SUPPOSED TO SET AN EXAMPLE FOR EVERYONE ELSE, THEY STILL BREAK IT! so there is no point in causing all of this controvercy over some dude who just wanted to take home some fish.. there is already enough of that in todays society and people have enough problems to deal with.. this is one of the main reasons why i do not get on this forum that often other than to check the fishing reports and other things of interest this one i had to look at because i thought it had something to do with someone being busted for taking an excessive amount of fish but all this arguing over a guy who bagged 2 nice fish and went home to have a nice meal and fill his belly is quite rediculous in my eyes . we are all fisherman and everyone has done something illegal at least once or twice or in other words "just bent the rules slightly within moderation" just turn your cheek and look the other way enough said lets all get along and stop arguing about this .. please guys it's a forum for discussions of better topics


----------



## Hewes your daddy?

People's justifications for breaking the law absolutely amaze me. I just hope they are not my neghbors. My guess is that with their attitudes that nothing is safe in their presence. It's not any different than stealing. The fish are a community resource that belongs to all of us. I guess someone stealing your cars stereo would be justified because they like music. I guess I could start crossing the double line whenever I want because I saw someone else do it and get away with it. According to some on here you should be able to get away with what you can. I feel a whole lot safer now that you have posted, you remind me of all the reasons that I lock my doors and look over my shoulder when walking down a dark ally. I am sure that some of us will help to boost the sales in companies like MASTERLOCK; just knowing people llike this exist. It's a wonder why some of us feel this country is headed for the crapper. Apathy and complacency. The attitude of " didn't take my stuff so why should I care" .


----------



## FrankwT

apples/oranges...just sayin'...


----------



## gbliz

a stereo and food are not the same..food is a resource for everyone,,, of course i was not there ,, but if i am hungry ,i would take a fish as most people would,,, breaking the law because you dont care though is a different world,,,


----------



## Friedandtartared

I have no problem calling the law on anybody. I'll turn you in and get paid for it. You will get up to 60 days and a $500 fine for each fish. How hungry are you really?


----------



## SolarFlare

thecalmbeforethestorm said:


> the guy went home with 2 reds wtf cares??? people bend the laws all the time and fishing eqipment and expenses just cost too damn much for someone to just go out and throw away a nice meaty fish.... even those who so called "ENFORCE THE LAW"
> AND ARE SUPPOSED TO SET AN EXAMPLE FOR EVERYONE ELSE, THEY STILL BREAK IT! so there is no point in causing all of this controvercy over some dude who just wanted to take home some fish.. there is already enough of that in todays society and people have enough problems to deal with.. this is one of the main reasons why i do not get on this forum that often other than to check the fishing reports and other things of interest this one i had to look at because i thought it had something to do with someone being busted for taking an excessive amount of fish but all this arguing over a guy who bagged 2 nice fish and went home to have a nice meal and fill his belly is quite rediculous in my eyes . we are all fisherman and everyone has done something illegal at least once or twice or in other words "just bent the rules slightly within moderation" just turn your cheek and look the other way enough said lets all get along and stop arguing about this .. please guys it's a forum for discussions of better topics


 
REALLY.....

thats quite a perspective you have; how about giving us an idea of your age range so we know if your just inexperienced, or truly understand but don't care!


----------



## Duff

thecalmbeforethestorm said:


> the guy went home with 2 reds wtf cares??? people bend the laws all the time and fishing eqipment and expenses just cost too damn much for someone to just go out and throw away a nice meaty fish.... even those who so called "ENFORCE THE LAW"
> AND ARE SUPPOSED TO SET AN EXAMPLE FOR EVERYONE ELSE, THEY STILL BREAK IT! so there is no point in causing all of this controvercy over some dude who just wanted to take home some fish.. there is already enough of that in todays society and people have enough problems to deal with.. this is one of the main reasons why i do not get on this forum that often other than to check the fishing reports and other things of interest this one i had to look at because i thought it had something to do with someone being busted for taking an excessive amount of fish but all this arguing over a guy who bagged 2 nice fish and went home to have a nice meal and fill his belly is quite rediculous in my eyes . we are all fisherman and everyone has done something illegal at least once or twice or in other words "just bent the rules slightly within moderation" just turn your cheek and look the other way enough said lets all get along and stop arguing about this .. please guys it's a forum for discussions of better topics


You have 122 posts in three months, I'd say you are on here a little bit.


----------



## BigDave

Amazing! I mean, the thought that somebody THINKING that they saw someone catching 2 illegal redfish has got you people all in a tizzy. I haven't heard the first word about BP DESTROYING YOURS AND MY FISHING GROUNDS. Have you all forgotten already?!! YOU'VE STILL GOT TARBALLS ALL OVER THE BEACH AND OIL SLICKS COMING IN AND GOD KNOWS WHAT ELSE SUBMERGED AND KILLING WHO KNOWS WHAT. AND OUR BELOVED FISH AND GAME DEPARTMENT SHINING IT ON. With all due respect, give me a break.


----------



## Hewes your daddy?

It has taken me two days to figure this out. I hope I can shed some light on the thought process. Hunger is the key here. It is now my assumption that if you are hungry, anything goes. I wonder how that will go over at Taco Bell or maybe Winn Dixie. So in this case we are wasting our time with soup kitchens, welfare cheese, food stamps and feed the hungry programs, Putting those cans of food in the mailbox for the postman to collect was a pain in my butt anyway. Instead of tarring and feathering theSOBs maybe an appropriate punishment for Illegal fish snatching would be a dip in egg wash, a roll in some corn meal, and then a deep frying. Like I said "hunger" is the key, next time I'm hungry I want my meal for free. I be seeing you at the county jail. Hope y'all come an visit me I'll tell you how it works out.


----------



## redfish99999

*Turn him in.......*

I saw a guy that I know keep a short AJ........... On the way in, I stopped the water cops and reported it........ donno what happen after that


----------



## thecalmbeforethestorm

ok bay pirate and others maybe what iposted was ignorant and immature in your eyes i stillhave alotof growing up to do obviously and it's not that i dont care about the laws because i follow guidelineslike everyone else on here i've never illegally harvested any of our precious fish..nor have i ever taken anything from anybody i wasn't raised like that and i never did anybody wrong.. alot ofyou on here have your points well proven and i get that and i would like to sincerly appologize on my behalf to everyone that read my post.. it was immature and not right to have said what i did..


----------



## Duff

thecalmbeforethestorm said:


> ok bay pirate and others maybe what iposted was ignorant and immature in your eyes i stillhave alotof growing up to do obviously and it's not that i dont care about the laws because i follow guidelineslike everyone else on here i've never illegally harvested any of our precious fish..nor have i ever taken anything from anybody i wasn't raised like that and i never did anybody wrong.. alot ofyou on here have your points well proven and i get that and i would like to sincerly appologize on my behalf to everyone that read my post.. it was immature and not right to have said what i did..


Man you showed more maturity with that post than some do an entire lifetime.


----------



## Pompano Joe

*beforethestorm*

It takes a really big man...I'm just sayin'

My hat's off to you!


----------



## J.Sharit

BigDave said:


> Amazing! I mean, the thought that somebody THINKING that they saw someone catching 2 illegal redfish has got you people all in a tizzy. I haven't heard the first word about BP DESTROYING YOURS AND MY FISHING GROUNDS. Have you all forgotten already?!! YOU'VE STILL GOT TARBALLS ALL OVER THE BEACH AND OIL SLICKS COMING IN AND GOD KNOWS WHAT ELSE SUBMERGED AND KILLING WHO KNOWS WHAT. AND OUR BELOVED FISH AND GAME DEPARTMENT SHINING IT ON. With all due respect, give me a break.


+1

Im glad he did'nt catch some guy cheatin on his taxes or any of the other " well it's okay to do that" laws that all those moralistic lemmings like to justify. This thread went from what would you do, to looting, stealin trucks, shootin guns and the demise of old NO. I did appreciate the comment on a time in history when every man did what HE thought was right.


----------



## SolarFlare

thecalmbeforethestorm said:


> ok bay pirate and others maybe what iposted was ignorant and immature in your eyes i stillhave alotof growing up to do obviously and it's not that i dont care about the laws because i follow guidelineslike everyone else on here i've never illegally harvested any of our precious fish..nor have i ever taken anything from anybody i wasn't raised like that and i never did anybody wrong.. alot ofyou on here have your points well proven and i get that and i would like to sincerly appologize on my behalf to everyone that read my post.. it was immature and not right to have said what i did..


I appreciate you taking the time to respond in a more adult manner, Thanks and Apology accepted.


----------



## J.Sharit

Well now that all the happyhorse crap is outa the way lets all
meet up and have a few beers...........uh oh we'll need to charter
a bus cause we don't want anybody callin us in for drinking and driving
although I'm sure none of us ever do that anyway ........:whistling:


----------



## Clay-Doh

J.Sharit said:


> Well now that all the happyhorse crap is outa the way lets all
> meet up and have a few beers...........uh oh we'll need to charter
> a bus cause we don't want anybody callin us in for drinking and driving
> although I'm sure none of us ever do that anyway ........:whistling:


Took the thoughts oughtta my head. BB king said it well...and I think the song could be redone "Everybody Breaks The Law a Little"






Not condoning, encouraging, or applauding ANY illegal activity, but I have noticed that when it comes to fish, it's stated people should do jail time etc.... and I am sure there isn't a person on here that doesn't break some type of laws. Taxes, speeding, rolling thru a stop sign, possibly drinking a little too much, putting an incorrect purchase price on a vehicle title?

*Here's one for ya...If firearms were declared illegal tomorrow,...would everyone on here go turn theres in???? No need for an answer. "But..it is the "law""
*

Here's another question I got for you.

I can go to Joe Pattie's right now, and buy me a nice red snapper for dinner, for which there was most likely by-catch by whatever means, but I can't go selectively spear myself one tomorrow afternoon?

If I want snapper for dinner tomorrow night, a snapper from the Gulf would have to die either way, but the guberments gonna tell me I have to go instead buy it? Please explain this logic to me.

Again, not condoning anything illegal, but let he who has no sin cast the first stone. Everyone likes to jump on a fish violation, when they need to clean there own house and look at the illegal things they do. And that is not directed towards any one on here. Just sayin...I know my house ain't clean, so I don't throw rocks.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Again I want to make it REALLY clear that my comments weren't directed towards anyone. I have may have a different opinion is all but I don't have a problem if someone else feels someone should be tossed in jail or whatever.

Like they say, opinions are like assholes...everybodys got one and they all stink.

So please no one on here (especially my buddies that posted... you know who ya are) that feel someone should gets slammed for it...please don't feel I was directing my comments towards ya. Just presenting another side of the coin is all.


----------



## Kim

A thief is a thief period! Taking something that isn't yours or is proscribed by law is stealing and that makes a person a thief. Multiply that by every theft in our country and the result is tremendous. Everything from higher food prices, insurance and everything else that causes prices to rise to compensate for the losses. Those two fish are nothing but a symbol of the cancer that is eating America.


----------



## jakec

didnt yalls momma ever tell yall not to be a tattletale? people should mind their own business. i think clay doh has the right idea, nice post man!


----------



## Clay-Doh

I agree Kim that a thief is a thief, and I hate thiefs.

I just don't feel the fwc, noaa, or any other agency owns the fish. 

So somone taking a _couple_ fish home for dinner doesn't chap my hide as bad as it does some people.

Again, just my opinion. And if the fish stocks were in danger due to recreational fishing, I would be more concerned, but as long as the Gulf can be harvested commercially and "our" fish sent all over the world, I don't think the guy taking 2 fish home for dinner is nearly as big an effect.

And yes, I called it "our" fish. Any state along the gulf, that is "our" fish. Just like the oil in Alaska benefits Alaska, it's not common US property.

I pay more to live on the water (or for others near) than if I lived in the middle of Idaho or something.. Why? Cuz I want to be by the Gulf and enjoy the benefits of it.

But the powers that be say that I can't kll a red snapper today, but I can go buy one commercially caught that probably came off one of the same exact reefs I was going to go to to spear one. Not to mention, the rest of the world gets to enjoy the red snapper too if they want.

Guess thats why I personally would look the other way.


----------



## DropB

Again, just my opinion. And if the fish stocks were in danger due to recreational fishing, I would be more concerned, but as long as the Gulf can be harvested commercially and "our" fish sent all over the world, I don't think the guy taking 2 fish home for dinner is nearly as big an effect.


+1

Hit that right on the head Clay


----------



## thecalmbeforethestorm

i want to personally thank those of you who did accept my appology and i agree with 
Originally Posted by *J.Sharit*  
_Well now that all the happyhorse crap is outa the way lets all
meet up and have a few beers...........uh oh we'll need to charter
a bus cause we don't want anybody callin us in for drinking and driving
although I'm sure none of us ever do that anyway ........:whistling:_

_lets drink some beer and have a good safe fun clean time ... i'm down for that any day of the week _
_thank you once again for your time guys_


----------



## flukedaddy

I say let karma deal with it, only thing he has gained is a poor table quality fish, I took one back when 3 mile was walk on in Pensacola, took my red wagon and my bike 3 in the morning caught probally 25 reds all over we took a 20 to 25lb fish home it was terrible had way to much fatty tissue in fillets which turns clear when cooked, did not enjoy at all, nothing like a 2 to 7 pounder delicious, not to mention once he gets caught it will cost a pretty penny especially if you hide the fish they take rods and truck or boat, it is definitly not worth it, and as far as numbers of redfish in florida like fish and game know anything please, kinda like red snapper cmon MAN, enjoy your crappy tasting fish dude, I also feel as though Karma would effect me in a bad way for turning someone in for something like this, he will get his sooner or later maybe a problem with his nice truck lol.


----------



## DropB

flukedaddy said:


> I say let karma deal with it, only thing he has gained is a poor table quality fish, I took one back when 3 mile was walk on in Pensacola, took my red wagon and my bike 3 in the morning caught probally 25 reds all over we took a 20 to 25lb fish home it was terrible had way to much fatty tissue in fillets which turns clear when cooked, did not enjoy at all, nothing like a 2 to 7 pounder delicious, not to mention once he gets caught it will cost a pretty penny especially if you hide the fish they take rods and truck or boat, it is definitly not worth it, and as far as numbers of redfish in florida like fish and game know anything please, kinda like red snapper cmon MAN, enjoy your crappy tasting fish dude, I also feel as though Karma would effect me in a bad way for turning someone in for something like this, he will get his sooner or later maybe a problem with his nice truck lol.



Damn....... <----- there, you can have some of my "." to put in your HUGE sentence.
:whistling:


----------



## SolarFlare

Hi Clay and DropB,

I hear your points, but this is a Classic Bananna compared to an Apple position.

Redfish is *not commercially harvested* and is generally considered an inshore fish, although, you can take some fish nearhsore, however MOST of them are ILLEGAL fish. hmmmmmm

I share your opinion on the Red Snapper issue, but that really has nothing to do with the point of this Red Drum story. 

This is also a State managed fishery more so than Federal, and I think our FWC is much more reasonable than their Federal peers. The bottomline is this fisherman, apparantly knew he was harvesting illegal fish, and he took these fish from our brood stock. 

I don't buy the feed his family line of thinking and even if true, if I was around, I would have taken his pic, got his vehicle license, called the FWC, and happily testified in court.

but thats just me


----------



## Hewes your daddy?

Bay Pirate I'm with you on this. If a man is hungry and has money for gas and bait, he surely has money for legal rice and beans. i just don't buy the hungry defense. My belief in karma makes me think that you could fall off of a stolen ladder as well as choke in the bones of an illegal fish. I try to keep my karma debts to a minimum. Life just seems easier that way.


----------



## sandman770

Personal Rule of Life #9: Why leave it to karma, when it can be dealt with right now.


----------



## Snatch it

I agree With all!!But Can we 

please let this dead dog lie?? I am ready to hear about some pompano!!! Joe hooked up let's talk about that?? Its on now Men!!!!


----------



## Kim

The point of the whole issue is should the guy have been reported? The answer is yes pure and simple by law. Stirring a bunch of what if's and maybe's into it does nothing to clarify the issue. 

Going along with most of the posts here, the guy should be given a pass on this. Well the question that pops into my mind is how often does he do it? Is he a select thief and only steal from our marine resources? Does he steal from garages, boats and anyplace else that presents an opportunity?

On top of that why doesn't everyone just go out and catch some illegal fish to take home, if one guy can do it why not every one else? Who knows, if we get enough people doing that, pretty soon the only guys fishing will be the commercial and charter fleets because there won't be any fish for a recreational bag.


----------



## FrankwT

No the real point is do you cheat on your taxes, take deductions, or pay the full amount no matter...Its the Feds arbitrary rules, not scientific at all and people beat them daily. The fishery rules are not right or fair and not made by fishermen but political appointees or someone that does not have the facts. That is the real point, I would not have called him in and did not have a tape measure on the fish in the first place.


----------



## Mr. Mike

*justice*

*If U can't do the time, don't do the crime!!:no:*

*Sure are a lot of sanctimonious folks on here who are in love with themselves and don't mind tooting their own horn.:notworthy:*

*Sanctimonious: adjective -*
*used for describing someone who tries to show that they have better moral or religious principles than other people.*

*The name "narcissism" was coined by Freud after Narcissus who in Greek myth was a pathologically self-absorbed young man who fell in love with his own reflection in a pool. *

*Your character might be defined by your actions when U are alone.*

*As the country song goes, "It's hard to be humble when you're perfect in everyway!":laughing:*

I know better, this will probably backfire on me. but I just could not resist.


----------



## Hewes your daddy?

Dang look at Mr Webster with all the big words. You forgot SELF RIGHTIOUS and full of themselves. Maybe the definition of apathetic shold be posted. There used the be a day when it was the honorable thing to stand up for what was right. This goe's further in to our societal woes . We have reached a point where we are afraid to render help to someone broke down on the side of the road because we are afraid it is a set up. We don't step up as good samaritans for fear the help we render might land us in court as the recipievnt of some friveous law suit. We can't chastize our kid for fear of abuse allegations. God forbid we speak out about an obvious law breaker. Yes, there are double standards; but we all have to look in the mirror as we are the ones that have let them happen. As for me i have appologized to those I may have offended and to the rest I'm rubber and your glue what you say bounces off me and sticks to you. LOL


----------



## kanaka

The key word here is ASS-U-ME. The OP "thinks" they were over the slot "...at least over 25..." and the others assume someone was hungry. I can tell you for a fact a hungry person isn't just going to keep 2 fish, yer gonna fill up the freezer. ASS-U-ME- ing the poacher had a freezer, eh? 
Calling in the offense won't help unless the offender is still there when the FWC arrives. However, a pic of the offender and license plate is priceless..............


----------



## FrankwT

He ate the fish, no freezer needed, or took them to feed the family or homeless...How does the OP know they were not in the slot, did he measure them, how close was the OP to the fish, was the offender a State employee testing fish, did the redfish give him permission? I can go on and on...Today I saw a pelican...oh never mind...lol


----------



## Hewes your daddy?

It is starting to feel like the old forum again. We actually have a thread that has lasted more than a day and more than two pages. Boys, it's like a septic tank the more you stir, the more it stinks.


----------



## Todd

I buy snacks and drinks at the dollar store to take into the movie theater. Is that stealing or contrary to the law? Could it be called a breach of contract? By giving the theater cash money and accepting a ticket in return am I also accepting a "contract" saying I will only purchase their high dollar food and abide by the no outside food or drink sign? Should I go to jail or pay a restitution to the theater? 

P.S. by doing that, I can save money to help pay for gas... so take me out on your fancy boat and I will split gas costs.


----------



## Hewes your daddy?

Todd I'm assuming your hungry so it's OK


----------



## kanaka

Todd, nice spin on the topic. I'll let you know when you're invited on de boat. :whistling:


----------



## jchristian

hey everyone, do you think it's the same as taking a doe in a rural area during the offseason for meat?


----------



## Bigshamoo

*wwjd*


----------



## eym_sirius

jchristian said:


> hey everyone, do you think it's the same as taking a doe in a rural area during the offseason for meat?


*It's not the same thing, because taking redfish is legal, not seasonal. It would be more like taking an undersized-rack buck in a trophy-only county, if you need a deer hunting analogy.*

*If you see a person with an undersize-rack buck in a trophy county, you could make certain assumptions that aren't necessarily true. I wouldn't call the game warden based on my assumptions.*

*If you see a person with an oversized redfish, likewise, the story on why he is keeping it/them can only be answered by having a conversation with that person.*

*If that person is netting a whole school of breeding redfish, then that would be cause for concern. Otherwise, it seems like calling 911 for a person not coming to a full stop at a stop sign. Yes, it's against the law, but a person needs to have a sense of what is really important. The contents of another person's ice chest is none of my business.*


----------



## eym_sirius

Bigshamoo said:


> *wwjd*


*I think that he'd be in trouble with some of the "fish-police" here for feeding the 5,000 with questionably-obtained fish and loaves of bread.*


----------



## J.Sharit

They stabbed it with their steely knives but they just can't kill the beast...........I truly believe this horse is dead yall....both sides of fence throughly represented.


----------



## captainblack

2 fish and i usually mind my business unless i recognize the person and watch them do it on multiple occasions, this has happened and i got in his face, spoke my opinion and another guy reported it. if i just see it happen once and its only two like i said i usually just look the other way and let karma do its thing, if i see someone throw 6 in the back of their truck and high tail it off laughing it becomes an issue to me, if i see 15 in a boat with just two people in it then im pissed off. just my half a cent.


----------



## fish-E

BUMP. Haha


----------



## yakfisher

its pretty hard to catch a red under size , numerous nights i ll catch five or so anywhere from 30'' to 36'' and finally get lucky with one right at 27'' ..... i understand that larger fish are breeders but with those odds your lucky to even get something to eat


----------



## sig226

i dont think much of it, i caught 4 trolling for kings and back they all went. he pay the fine once and might think about it again


----------



## Sushi maker

If he will steal a fish he will steal your fishing pole,tackle box , well you name it! A person that steals is a person who lies, Soo... What else will a liar and a thief do to feather their nest ?


----------



## CatHunter

big reds taste like crap anyways


----------



## fishingcanada

The growth of the purse seine fishery, however, is what prompted scientists to do the stock assessment. If the fish in these year-classes were overharvested, it occurred in *inshore* waters by inshore recreational and commercial fishermen.


----------



## Buckethead

Seriously, some of you guys make the most ridiculous arguments for this guy breaking the law. If he went out to catch bull reds, and he caught two on the same rig, the guy obviously spent some money on tackle, live/dead bait, and the gas to get there. If he was freaking hungry, he could drop 5 bucks on fast food. Go buy a freaking Filet-O-Fish. There is no argument for the dude to break the law. You keep a breeder fish, that hurts the stock in a huge way. I was out at Pickens camping a few months ago and saw at least 3 dead and filleted bull reds over 25-30 pounds. I get really tired of seeing that. You wanna keep overslot fish? Make the drive to Orange Beach. You wanna eat cheap because you're poor? Go catch a bunch of white trout. Cast net some mullet. But don't make excuses like, "Oh, he's poor and hungry," when dude obviously dropped 20-30 dollars on a fishing trip.


----------

